# 25mm TOC 0901 pictures



## deh (14 Mar 2009)

Howdy all,

We here at 2RCR just finished a 25mm Turret Operators Course and managed to grab a couple decent photos.  Just wanted to share, some of the night shoot ones are pretty unique I think.

If this is the wrong forum feel free to move or delete...



























A whole bunch more and much higher resolution can be found at my flickr account;

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deh39/sets/72157614083665191/


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2009)

Some great pics deh!
Thanks for sharing.

Lotta snow out there - when were the pics taken ?


----------



## deh (14 Mar 2009)

Thanks Geo,

They were taken around 18 Feb-ish.  Sadly the snow just won't stop and go away around here.


----------



## geo (15 Mar 2009)

Yeah, feels that way at times.


----------



## Pointer (21 Mar 2009)

Awesome pictures - the quality is fantastic.  I don't know what camera you have, but I want it.


----------



## deh (21 Mar 2009)

Pointer said:
			
		

> Awesome pictures - the quality is fantastic.  I don't know what camera you have, but I want it.



It was all done with just a Canon 40D.  Nothing too fancy.


----------



## Trooper Hale (21 Mar 2009)

Its taken at Pet isnt it? Looks magic, i've just been showing all the boys down here and apart from the obvious Coyote-ASLAV differences they've all been blown away with all the snow. It looks absolutely magic.


----------



## deh (21 Mar 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Its taken at Pet isnt it? Looks magic, i've just been showing all the boys down here and apart from the obvious Coyote-ASLAV differences they've all been blown away with all the snow. It looks absolutely magic.



These were all taken at CFB Gagetown.  We have had a rather snowy year down here.  Between range days we got buried with something like 17cm of snow in one night.  On the upside it made range clean up easy, by the time we got back to the pad a plow had pushed all our salvage god knows where...  Spring clean up here we come!

But seriously, all the targets had to be setup with LOSV (the army snowmobile) and even the grader that was plowing out our stab run lanes got stuck.  Training in Canada is a shit show in late February.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (21 Mar 2009)

iknow there are some tracer being fired but looks like lazer rounds lol
i enjoyed photographing night shoots when i had the chance always cool
not bad for a canon camera.
Nikon rules the day and night


----------



## deh (21 Mar 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> iknow there are some tracer being fired but looks like lazer rounds lol
> i enjoyed photographing night shoots when i had the chance always cool
> not bad for a canon camera.
> Nikon rules the day and night



Thanks for the kind words!  The night shoots are always cool.  I think you find once you get into the DSLR's there really is little difference in the equipment, more the user that makes the shot.  And being the canon fanboy I am, I can't help but point out that almost all pro sports shooters use canon.

http://www.kosoof.com/photo/00018-olampic05.jpg

Every white lens is from a canon camera, the two black in the lower left are Nikon.


----------



## rampage800 (21 Mar 2009)

Nice pics Deh


----------



## Trooper Hale (21 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> But seriously, all the targets had to be setup with LOSV (the army snowmobile) and even the grader that was plowing out our stab run lanes got stuck.  Training in Canada is a shit show in late February.


Lol, you should try training in Australia in February, its too bloody hot! The only thing that'll close our ranges are mobs of Kangaroo's! Your photo's look absolutely amazing, well done


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Lol, you should try training in Australia in February, its too bloody hot! The only thing that'll close our ranges are mobs of Kangaroo's! Your photo's look absolutely amazing, well done



Thanks! You know I could deal with jumping rats if it meant I never had to hear the words "Winter" and "Indoc" ever again.  Should be some new pictures coming soon, plenty of blocked out spots on the calender these days.


----------



## ex-Sup (22 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> I think you find once you get into the DSLR's there really is little difference in the equipment, more the user that makes the shot.  And being the canon fanboy I am, I can't help but point out that almost all pro sports shooters use canon.


Deh,
I have to agree with your first statement; to each his own.
Now, as for the second, I think that is a bit of self-indulgence. I think you'd have a hard time convincing anyone who knows photography that from one or a few photos, Canon is the pro choice. From anything I've read, they are probably evenly split. Here's a more balanced pic:
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/images-85/photographers.jpg
Now as a Nikon fan, I wouldn't give up my new D90 for anything. Can't wait to really work out the new Tokina 12-24 f4 that I bought in the States.  ;D


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Deh,
> I have to agree with your first statement; to each his own.
> Now, as for the second, I think that is a bit of self-indulgence. I think you'd have a hard time convincing anyone who knows photography that from one or a few photos, Canon is the pro choice. From anything I've read, they are probably evenly split. Here's a more balanced pic:
> http://www.luminous-landscape.com/images-85/photographers.jpg
> Now as a Nikon fan, I wouldn't give up my new D90 for anything. Can't wait to really work out the new Tokina 12-24 f4 that I bought in the States.  ;D



I love how the fanboy-ism (mostly mine I admit ) even spills over into places like this.  To be honest with the discount Nikon gives all Federal Government employees I am seriously considering the switch.  That, and I can abuse work lenses when I go to the field.  It's true though, there is nothing here that couldn't just as easily have been done on a d300.  My only gripe with Nikon is there really is nothing in the way of fast prime lenses.  At least nothing like the Canon 35mm/85mm/135mm L holy trinity.


----------



## ex-Sup (22 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> My only gripe with Nikon is there really is nothing in the way of fast prime lenses.


Now I know jacksh@t about Canon lenses, but you might be mistaken here. I'm guessing these are not digital specific lenses, because Nikon has it's lot:
http://www.nikon.ca/en/Lens.aspx#
I know that a 35mm DX (52mm FX eqiv) will in stores soon; it's on the same link under "DX."


----------



## ex-Sup (22 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> To be honest with the discount Nikon gives all Federal Government employees I am seriously considering the switch.


Damn  
Too bad I'm not still in, but then again I'm sure my salary wouldn't be the same as it is now (+Xmas break, March break and summers off  ;D)


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Now I know jacksh@t about Canon lenses, but you might be mistaken here. I'm guessing these are not digital specific lenses, because Nikon has it's lot:
> http://www.nikon.ca/en/Lens.aspx#
> I know that a 35mm DX (52mm FX eqiv) will in stores soon; it's on the same link under "DX."



You can't really compare a crop sensor consumer lens to a full frame L series professional lens.  You are comparing the kia rio to a space shuttle at this point.  Whenever Nikon updates their professional Prime lenses to af-s/g I'll switch the same day.  As in when they update the 85mm f1.4D to G or the AI-S 35mm 1.4.  Not their crop sensor kit lenses.  They do make an amazing full frame zoom lens though, it is just fast primes where they are lacking.


----------



## Fusaki (22 Mar 2009)

Nice pics, Deh

There's soft spot in my heart for LAV Gunners.  Check my sig line. ;D


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Nice pics, Deh
> 
> There's soft spot in my heart for LAV Gunners.  Check my sig line. ;D



Thanks man,  for the record the z pattern HEI-T shoot was my favourite.  Nevermind that we had to do with TPDS-T.  

Sadly I'll never get to gun as I did the course as a MCpl. Unless I play punchout at a mess dinner.  Ahh to be a Pte again...


----------



## ex-Sup (22 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> You can't really compare a crop sensor consumer lens to a full frame L series professional lens.  You are comparing the kia rio to a space shuttle at this point.  Whenever Nikon updates their professional Prime lenses to af-s/g I'll switch the same day.  As in when they update the 85mm f1.4D to G or the AI-S 35mm 1.4.  Not their crop sensor kit lenses.  They do make an amazing full frame zoom lens though, it is just fast primes where they are lacking.


Well, I wasn't trying to compare the really high end lenses (besides, I know jacsh@t about Canon...I'm a Nikon guy  ;D). As you probably know, most people cannot afford/are not willing fork out the cash for some of the top end lenses ie. I'd love a Nikkor 200-400, but I don't have $7000 to drop on it. My suggestion of the 35mm DX was to replace something like a 50mm 1.8 FX for the average user. Maybe Nikon is lacking in some areas and ahead in others...I guess they all have their niches. I did notice that there is a AFS 50 1.4G that would be close to a 85mm FX for DX cameras.
Oh well! When I win the lottery and buy my D3x and 200-400 et al, I'll do a full review of what Nikon needs to update.


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't trying to compare the really high end lenses (besides, I know jacsh@t about Canon...I'm a Nikon guy  ;D). As you probably know, most people cannot afford/are not willing fork out the cash for some of the top end lenses ie. I'd love a Nikkor 200-400, but I don't have $7000 to drop on it. My suggestion of the 35mm DX was to replace something like a 50mm 1.8 FX for the average user. Maybe Nikon is lacking in some areas and ahead in others...I guess they all have their niches. I did notice that there is a AFS 50 1.4G that would be close to a 85mm FX for DX cameras.
> Oh well! When I win the lottery and buy my D3x and 200-400 et al, I'll do a full review of what Nikon needs to update.



I'll have a Ken Rockwell moment and say the best camera and lens lineup in the world is the one that gets you out and shooting.  Some people like nikon some like canon, some like primes others swear by zooms, some are  nuts about available light and others prefer flash.  No point really discussing the ins and outs of it all, by the time you are done arguing on the internet there is no time left to get out and shoot.

The difference between a mastercraft and a snap on wrench means nothing if the guy turning it is an idiot, eh?


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (22 Mar 2009)

I have been shooting Nikon since the late 1986, Nikon Fm then upgraded to the F801 auto focus with all sorts of bells and whistles in 1990. 2008 I went out and got the Nikon D60, I have not looked back, only other digital camera I had used was the Canon G5 it was only  a 5 mega pixel. I was not overly impressed by  it. The D60 handles more like a  highe rend  35mmSLR. When I was shooting 35mm which I still do time to time. I used a mix  of sigma and nikon glass.
I like the fact my older nikon mounted glass fits my  new camera, does not have all the features that  the DX lenses offer but I can save some cash for later purchases. After I get  back from a job and have more money in the bank I will be upgrading my glass to more DX lenses.
But I guess everyone has an opinion on what  camera works for them. I perfer Nikon, you have Canon, both take good pictures.   
i would post my  pictures here but they  are not military  related any more.  I shoot things made at the same plant as the LAVS, Cougars, Grizzlys, Bisons, and other Light armoured wheeled vechiles, but the line they make there that   I like are bigger, still have bullet proof windowss if ordered, have more steel , smaller crews, have water cooler, micowave ovens, hot plates and 12 wheels , 200 000 pounds  and 4000 plus horse power depending on model ordered. Locomotives.
keep the posting of the range firing up, I still find it interesting


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> I have been shooting Nikon since the late 1986, Nikon Fm then upgraded to the F801 auto focus with all sorts of bells and whistles in 1990. 2008 I went out and got the Nikon D60, I have not looked back, only other digital camera I had used was the Canon G5 it was only  a 5 mega pixel. I was not overly impressed by  it. The D60 handles more like a  highe rend  35mmSLR. When I was shooting 35mm which I still do time to time. I used a mix  of sigma and nikon glass.
> I like the fact my older nikon mounted glass fits my  new camera, does not have all the features that  the DX lenses offer but I can save some cash for later purchases. After I get  back from a job and have more money in the bank I will be upgrading my glass to more DX lenses.
> But I guess everyone has an opinion on what  camera works for them. I perfer Nikon, you have Canon, both take good pictures.
> i would post my  pictures here but they  are not military  related any more.  I shoot things made at the same plant as the LAVS, Cougars, Grizzlys, Bisons, and other Light armoured wheeled vechiles, but the line they make there that   I like are bigger, still have bullet proof windowss if ordered, have more steel , smaller crews, have water cooler, micowave ovens, hot plates and 12 wheels , 200 000 pounds  and 4000 plus horse power depending on model ordered. Locomotives.
> keep the posting of the range firing up, I still find it interesting



Now those are some shots I'd love to see.  I am fascinated by large scale industry in general and I never miss the assembly line parts of shows like future weapons.  Its cool seeing the skeleton all in place and the stuff all hanging out all over.  Maybe we can start a favourite picture thread or something somewhere on the forums.

I still shoot film as well, another reason I don't like crop sensor lenses.  No digital will ever be able to replace the look and feel of Kodachrome.  Sadly my local photo shop doesn't take it in to process and I have to mail it direct to Kentucky, it is an expensive hobby.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Mar 2009)

A very expensive hobby these days......especially if you have larger formats like those used in my Mamiya 645.  I stuck with Pentax and Sigma lenses for my 35mm.


----------



## ex-Sup (22 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> I'll have a Ken Rockwell moment and say the best camera and lens lineup in the world is the one that gets you out and shooting.


Couldn't have said it better!

I was just thinking of that while I re-read my post. I guess everyone has their own needs and ideas. I'd love to have some really good primes (and D3x, and...did I already say that?), but I shoot mostly landscapes and lugging a pile of lenses through the bush doesn't work. I have a limited budget; I just spent $2000 on the D90, grip and 12-24 (I'd love to have the Nikkor AFS 12-24, but I didn't think that the AFS was worth $600). I picked up a new pack (Lowepro Micro 200) to carry some gear when I'm with the family, but I now realize that I need to replace some of my other gear. Last year I bought a military style tac vest to carry all my hiking gear (camera, 80-200 2.8, lens, filters, water, tripod, GPS et al) and now the D90+grip does not fit into the topload bag I attach to it. Oh well, it's just money right?

The whole brand thing is just semantics anyway. My first camera ('94) was a MF Minolta X-700; I bought Minolta because my brother had the same one. I later bought another Minolta (one for film and another for slides) and it was great as used lenses were cheap. I took the plunge into AF in '98 when I bought a Nikon F70 (I worked at Black's and we could buy equipment right from the company at cost). The only reason I went Nikon was because a bunch of my colleagues were Nikon guys. Another F70, a F80, a D70 and this is where I am. Too bad I can't still buy at cost...that $1700 80-200 2.8 cost me $1200  ;D

Anyway, here's to happy clicking!


----------



## ex-Sup (22 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> I still shoot film as well, another reason I don't like crop sensor lenses.  No digital will ever be able to replace the look and feel of Kodachrome.  Sadly my local photo shop doesn't take it in to process and I have to mail it direct to Kentucky, it is an expensive hobby.


Gee, we just can't seem to agree...Velvia 50 man!
I think I might take my F80 out of retirement the next time I shoot some waterfalls. I think I have...yup, I have 8 rolls of Velvia still in the freezer.
The only argument that can be made for DX lenses is that when you shoot landscapes like I do, those FX lenses are not wide angle anymore ie. my Tokina 28-70 2.8 is now a 42-105. Makes a huge difference when you're standing on a waterfall with no room to spare trying to get everything in the frame. We'll see how the 12-24 works out...I've never had something eqiv to a 18mm.


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Gee, we just can't seem to agree...Velvia 50 man!
> I think I might take my F80 out of retirement the next time I shoot some waterfalls. I think I have...yup, I have 8 rolls of Velvia still in the freezer.
> The only argument that can be made for DX lenses is that when you shoot landscapes like I do, those FX lenses are not wide angle anymore ie. my Tokina 28-70 2.8 is now a 42-105. Makes a huge difference when you're standing on a waterfall with no room to spare trying to get everything in the frame. We'll see how the 12-24 works out...I've never had something eqiv to a 18mm.



Very true, even for some of the shots from TOC i was using a EF-s 10-22mm (which looks a lot like 16mm at the wide end on a full frame camera).  The DX lenses definitely have their place.  Some of my favourite shots are with that lens.  I had to sell it now that I am trying to simplify my equipment line up.  Couple of samples at the wide end...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deh39/3296849251/sizes/l/in/set-72157614083665191/ (Ultra wide angles do funny things to the foreground background relationship)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deh39/3297679204/sizes/l/in/set-72157614083665191/ (You can start to see the linear distortion set in)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deh39/2694043946/sizes/l/in/set-72157606873176662/ (And my self indulgent plug for my landscape work.)


----------



## dangerboy (22 Mar 2009)

Nice pictures, and not a yellow flag to be seen which is always a nice site ;D.


----------



## deh (22 Mar 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Nice pictures, and not a yellow flag to be seen which is always a nice site ;D.



We were mostly blessed, the yellow flag did show its ugly face once or twice though...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deh39/3297678206/sizes/l/in/set-72157614083665191/


----------



## ex-Sup (22 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/deh39/2694043946/sizes/l/in/set-72157606873176662/ (And my self indulgent plug for my landscape work.)


Nice! But I have to admit that I have a soft spot for these. Here's a couple of mine from days past. When I get some new ones with the new camera & lens I'll post them.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/36623087@N07/3375565891/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/36623087@N07/3376380076/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/36623087@N07/3375557107/


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (23 Mar 2009)

my  fav lense for my  35mm F801 is the 28  to 70 sigma zoom. I will admit I am not as well educated in the digital age as i was in the film age. I miss the simpler age, and black and white film.

I want to get a lense close to my  28  to 70 zoom for my  D60...any  advice? i have the 18  to 55mm nikon lense that  came with the camera. 
I am also looking at the nikon  55 to 200mm zoom.  
Like i sid i shoot mostly  trains there days, who knows what  i will find over there when I go for my  new job.
any  recoomendations here guys who might know more than me.

as for the person who was saying he would liek to see pictures from the former EMD plant. they  do not allow cameras there, any  pcitures shot there are done by  in house people. I was suppose to tour the plant back in 1993 but my  boss at ipperwash would not let me have time off when the Salesman arranged the tour. He was  a Res COL i worked for at LFCA HQ time to time but summertime boss sadi no dice to time off.
thanks in advance for the information on the glass


----------



## ex-Sup (23 Mar 2009)

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> my  fav lense for my  35mm F801 is the 28  to 70 sigma zoom. I will admit I am not as well educated in the digital age as i was in the film age. I miss the simpler age, and black and white film.


The D60 should do B&W. I know we bought some D40's for the school and they have that function. My old D70 didn't have it, but the D90 does. Just set it to B&W and bump it up to 1600, 2000, etc. It looks good from my stand point.


			
				FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> I want to get a lense close to my  28  to 70 zoom for my  D60...any  advice? i have the 18  to 55mm nikon lense that  came with the camera.
> I am also looking at the nikon  55 to 200mm zoom.


Your 18-55 is it; multiply but 1.5 and that will give you the film equivalent ie. 18-55 is 27-82.5.
IMHO, I didn't like the 18-55 that came with the D40's. I have the 18-70...it just feels better. It also is a whole stop faster (4.5 compared to 5.6) at the top end. They do make a VR version, which I would imagine is a better. Same with the 55-200; it's a $100 more, but get the VR. It will probably give you an extra stop or two over the non-VR.
http://www.nikon.ca/en/Lens.aspx#
I've been happy with the 18-70, but I wanted something a bit wider so I bought the Tokina 12-14 from Adorama. Half the price, but pretty close in quality.
http://www.adorama.com/TN1224NKAF.html
BTW, have you used your 28-70 on your D60? Just changes to 42-105, but should work fine.


----------



## deh (23 Mar 2009)

It really all depends on what you are shooting... what is it you are looking to capture and what kind of cash do you have to spend?  VR and IS lenses tend to be heavier and have a more complex optical formula as they need extra elements in them to shift to compensate for vibration.  They are also usually a lot more expensive.  More glass means more diffraction which can affect sharpness...  That is the tech nerd talking, in real life i doubt you would see the difference but it is there.  The nice part about digital is you can just shoot more and steady yourself and just keep the one frame out of four that is always in focus.  If you are going to be doing a lot of low light shooting you should look at getting a decent fast prime.  No amount of VR can stop motion or boost shutter speeds.

Just for the record 4.5 to 5.6 is 2/3rds of a stop, the full stop down from 1:5.6 is 1:4.  And while the lens *frames* like a 42mm it has all the optical charateristics of a 28.  DoF, MFD, distortion and max resolution and what have you are identical to a true full frame lens at 28mm.

The short answer is, spend a lot of time thinking how you are going to use the equipment and purchase something to fit the need.  Don't pull the Canadian army special of buying whatever is cheap and fitting the usage to it.  Zing.


----------



## Snaketnk (23 Mar 2009)

I hope to see you snapping pics during the upcoming Ex and ranges, your photography is exceptional.


----------



## ex-Sup (23 Mar 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> Just for the record 4.5 to 5.6 is 2/3rds of a stop, the full stop down from 1:5.6 is 1:4.  And while the lens *frames* like a 42mm it has all the optical charateristics of a 28.  DoF, MFD, distortion and max resolution and what have you are identical to a true full frame lens at 28mm.


Okay Deh, 2/3...I was rounding up  
While it displays all characteristics of a 28, you're still going to get 42 on a DX. I know the issue all too well; I still don't have a 67mm polarizer and until I got my 12-24, I had to use my 28-70 for polarized effects (28-70 & 12-24 have same 77mm ring). New polarizer on the list!


			
				deh said:
			
		

> If you are going to be doing a lot of low light shooting you should look at getting a decent fast prime.  No amount of VR can stop motion or boost shutter speeds.


You just love those primes  >
People like you and me are willing to have a pile of lens on hand, but most average users (not assuming FHG is one) mostly stick to a few zooms. I suggested the 18-55 & 55-200 VR's simply because they are probably better constructed and (in some ways) better optically than the standard versions. One thing I didn't like about the 18-55 was the plastic collar; my brother has a D80 w/18-135 and his broke. I prefer metal, especially when you're changing lens constantly.
Anyway, Deh is right. Decide what you need and what you're shooting and go from there.

**Hey mods, maybe can we split this into a separate thread so photo geeks like myself are not hijacking the original topic!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

The original topic is 25mm TOC 0901 pictures.  I think the discussion as to how the pictures are taken IS  part of the topic, and one that several (or more) may be interested in.  Especially the complications of getting a good night shoot of Tracers on the Range.  I have spent many a roll of film trying to get that one perfect or close to perfect shot.  Anticipating Tank Fire is difficult to do, as is overcoming the concussion of the blast.  There are many tricks/tips that one can pass on still in this topic.......as well as photos.


----------



## ex-Sup (23 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I think the discussion as to how the pictures are taken ARE  part of the topic, and one that several (or more) may be interested in.


Works for me!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2009)

My poor grammar, however, isn't.   ;D


----------



## ex-Sup (23 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> My poor grammar, however, isn't.   ;D


Gee, my teacher radar didn't pick that up...WTF is the matter with me?


----------



## deh (24 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The original topic is 25mm TOC 0901 pictures.  I think the discussion as to how the pictures are taken IS  part of the topic, and one that several (or more) may be interested in.  Especially the complications of getting a good night shoot of Tracers on the Range.  I have spent many a roll of film trying to get that one perfect or close to perfect shot.  Anticipating Tank Fire is difficult to do, as is overcoming the concussion of the blast.  There are many tricks/tips that one can pass on still in this topic.......as well as photos.



Shooting tanks is actually a lot like shooting fireworks, the LAV's are even easier.

Step 1.  Forget about doing it handheld.  This is absolutely essential.  With the shutter speed drag you are going to have to work at a tripod/beanbag/6 foot table is 100% required no if ands or buts.  I can not stress this enough.  Forget about handholding.  Put it out of your mind.  No joke.

Step 2.  Use a cable release or a self timer.  For these night shots I actually used a timer controller cable release, found the right combination of aperture, shutter speed and ISO and set it up to take a 15 second exposure 15 times.  The camera just does the rest.  

Step 3.  A great place to start is f/2.8-ish and 30 second exposures.  A wide aperture will let you catch things like the sabot shoe ripping off as it lets more light through to the sensor. Things like explosions tend to be burning fast and short and if you use something more narrow not enough light will reach it to register.  I manually focus on the APC, with wide angle lens just prefocus on infinity.

Step 4.  Shoot lots.

For a tank that has a lot more platform rock I would set the camera to bulb (as in the shutter stays open as long as the shutter release is held down).  Hold the shutter open with the cable release and then flinch release it when the tank fires.  Late at night it shouldn't overexpose and if it does you can just lower the ISO, which has the side benefit of reducing the noise in the image as well.  If you release right as its firing  you should get a decent view of the tracer ripping out but it should close fast enough the tank won't "ghost" in the frame.  I would also setup as far away as possible and use a longer telephoto lens.  This will flatten out the image and avoid problems with the blast rocking the camera.  Just how I would do it, open to suggestions.

I forgot to mention, if there isn't enough ambient light to illuminate the tank or whatever vehicle is firing, I'd set a second curtain flash at maybe a stop or two under what the meter reads.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (24 Mar 2009)

thanks for the tips.

When I was shooting tracer rounds way  back in the 1990s I had a lot of trial and error. I did not bring a tripod, I hand held. Hardest thing to do was stand still but it worked.  With film it is harder to see if you have the right settings. Digital does make this easier.  You can check after every  pciture and improve upon it.
If I can find the slides I took at that Gun Camp of the cougars firing at night. I will scan and post.


----------



## deh (24 Mar 2009)

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> I hope to see you snapping pics during the upcoming Ex and ranges, your photography is exceptional.



Ranges maybe... No way on the ex.  I have a hard enough time carrying the weight of this beard around, the last thing I need is another 10 pounds of camera gear.  Maybe one day when they stick me somewhere cushy, but a rifle section has no place for a photographer 

As an aside I have a 67mm Hoya HMC circ pol that has never been out of the package for sale, I had it shipped to me instead of a 77mm and it would have cost me more to send it back than to just keep.  Yours for a low, low price.


----------



## DirtyDog (20 Apr 2009)

My camera and glass (D40 w. 18-55 Nikkor, didn't even pull out the 55-150) and my skills certainly don't match up, but I tried to get some shots at the range the other day.

It was really my first time trying to shoot full manual with an SLR and also the first time I've shot in RAW which I'm not sure was worth it later.  I haven't had much time to go through the pictures and I'm afraid to do to much in RAW before saving them as JPEGs as know there's no turnign back (without keeping a crap load of files).

I was really dissapointed at night becasue we had 16 LAVs/Coyotes on the line and I never got a grip on the cmaera enough to get any real good shots.  I couldn't figure out how to focus when everything is dark.  During the day their wasn't anything all that much exciting anyway.

Anyway a few after a quick look that seemed decent.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2009)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

>



Alright who set the training area on fire

 ;D


----------



## Franko (20 Apr 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> Shooting tanks is actually a lot like shooting fireworks, the LAV's are even easier.
> <snip>
> I forgot to mention, if there isn't enough ambient light to illuminate the tank or whatever vehicle is firing, I'd set a second curtain flash at maybe a stop or two under what the meter reads.



Have fun dealing with the firing effects of 120mm when they start shooting in Canada.      ;D

Regards


----------



## Trooper Hale (21 Apr 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Have fun dealing with the firing effects of 120mm when they start shooting in Canada.      ;D
> 
> Regards



120mm? All i'm seeing is the worlds biggest light bulb!


----------



## begbie (28 Apr 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> To be honest with the discount Nikon gives all Federal Government employees I am seriously considering the switch.



Can you point us towards any information about the discount?  I've googled it to no avail.


----------



## deh (28 Apr 2009)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Have fun dealing with the firing effects of 120mm when they start shooting in Canada.      ;D
> 
> Regards



You have to narrow the aperature, a lot.  I mean as small as it will go before diffraction shows up hardcore and flinch fire it with cable release.  I am already planning!



			
				begbie said:
			
		

> Can you point us towards any information about the discount?  I've googled it to no avail.



If you are who I think you are, I believe that is already answered... If not shoot me a PM for the price list and contact info.

DirtyDog, those are some awesome shots.  I love the perspective of the LAV profile at dusk!  Were you on 25mm TOC 0902?  I don't suppose you spend a lot of time sitting on the stairs in the I Coy stores?


----------



## DirtyDog (3 May 2009)

deh said:
			
		

> DirtyDog, those are some awesome shots.  I love the perspective of the LAV profile at dusk!  Were you on 25mm TOC 0902?  I don't suppose you spend a lot of time sitting on the stairs in the I Coy stores?


Thanks.

Nope, I'm in Pet.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 May 2009)

NIKON government discount can be had, I have contact info and the latest price list.. message me and I'll give you my .gc.ca email.


----------

